# Pixie's Holiday grooming



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

We just got back from the groomer. I had her scissor some length off of her coat for the first time. I really like it. Let's see how long the top knot lasts before she finds a way to get it out. Sorry for the poor quality of the photos. She wasn't feeling photogenic today and I had to make do with the 2 minutes she gave me to take her picture.

Happy holidays everyone!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

So sweet!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Absolutely Beautiful*


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

She is darling! Daisy won't keep a top knot in. She either paws at it, or puts her head down on the carpet and runs around trying to knock it out. LOL The end result is NOT pretty! Pixie looks all set for Christmas!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Pixie is beautiful! Great pictures!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Pixie is exquisite. What sweet photos. And I love your fireplace!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! She looks like a sweetheart!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness, Pixie has grown up! I don't think I've seen a picture of her in some time. She is just beautiful. And your groomer did a great job!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She looks beautiful!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Beth, she is absolutely ADORABLE!!!! What a sweetie!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

She's beautiful. The groomer did a wonderful job.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's so cute and ready for Christmas!

Sheri


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

Pixie is growing up to be one beautiful young lady!!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

I would have to say she looks great and I hope Zoe turns out this well on Friday...I am scared to death makes me want to cry...LOL!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Pixie is picture perfect! Adorable!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

She looks great! 

Dusty prefers a topknot. She does not like hair in her eyes. She'll leave it in indefinitely, and she'll come to me to put one in if she doesn't have one.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Cute! You can see her ears changing color very well in that pic.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Pixie is beautiul and so grow up!!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

How adorable is she???? So cute...I love the tips of her ears!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

*Merry Christmas from Linus!*

Linus is a bit "rough around the edges" at the moment. I will groom him after I turn in my grades after finals. We sure hope you have a great first Christmas, too! Santa Dog will surely come down your chimney!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Pixie is such a cutie, i always love looking at your avatar pic, so glad I saw this one too!
Happy Holidays!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Pixie is beautiful and the groomer did a great job. I used to have a poodle who had dramatic ear tipping like she does. People used to always stop me when I took him from the groomer and ask whether I dyed his ears (how dumb is that??)


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Pixie is soooo adorable! Your groomer is definitely a keeper!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute picture of Pixie....:clap2: I bet Santa will bring that girl a treat!:kiss:

Linus looks adorable too! I think he looks just as cute as can be!:kiss:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hav a lot of pets said:


> Linus is a bit "rough around the edges" at the moment. I will groom him after I turn in my grades after finals. We sure hope you have a great first Christmas, too! Santa Dog will surely come down your chimney!


Awww, Linus is cute just as he is!

Sheri


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I too have always loved Pixie's picture, now her Holiday picture is just precious also!

Beverly


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Pixie is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaay! I am so glad Pixie's ears aren't cut. She has such beautiful tips!! She's a cutie and I think you really got a great grooming. Your groomer did a great job listening to what you wanted and what you didn't want. Phew!! 

Linus is too sweet!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Now that little girl can't get any cuter. Tip that groomer well and chain her to the building !!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I think she is beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing those holiday pictures.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

She has grown up so beautiful. And that Linus, he sure is a cutie too.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hav a lot of pets said:


> Linus is a bit "rough around the edges" at the moment. I will groom him after I turn in my grades after finals. We sure hope you have a great first Christmas, too! Santa Dog will surely come down your chimney!


Oh Linus, you are perfect no matter how "ruggedly handsome" you get. Thanks for all the nice comments guys. Megan is one terrific groomer for sure and I did thank her and tip her well!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Pixie is adorable! All ready to find goodies under the tree!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Pixie is magnifique


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Beth she is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!! I could just eat her up!!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Her haircut is adorable...this is the length I'd like to keep Cricket in...it's long enough to be fluffy, but not unmanageable.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Pixie is adorable! Your groomer did a wonderful job.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Pixie looks adorable and I love the cut.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beth she is growing up to be such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh wow! 
Pixie is all grown up and looks beautiful! 
I love her new hairdo


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, she looks adorable!!! How old was your Pixie when she was first groomed? Our Pixie is 15 weeks old and her hair is growing so fast, I think I'll need to do something fairly soon. We've given her bathes and had the clippers out and turned on for her to get used to. She's actually come up to them and put her teeth to the guard, felt the vibration and not been bothered at all. I'd love to know how soon I'll have to out her thru that...:fear:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

ciera123 said:


> Wow, she looks adorable!!! How old was your Pixie when she was first groomed? Our Pixie is 15 weeks old and her hair is growing so fast, I think I'll need to do something fairly soon. We've given her bathes and had the clippers out and turned on for her to get used to. She's actually come up to them and put her teeth to the guard, felt the vibration and not been bothered at all. I'd love to know how soon I'll have to out her thru that...:fear:


This is her 4th groom, and I took her early on to a different lady that grooms my mom's two tszu's at, I think, 9 or 10 weeks. I know it was earlier than most, but she was needing her hiney area and feet done. It's amazing that she has infinite patience with the groomer, not with me though.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> This is her 4th groom, and I took her early on to a different lady that grooms my mom's two tszu's at, I think, 9 or 10 weeks. I know it was earlier than most, but she was needing her hiney area and feet done. It's amazing that she has infinite patience with the groomer, not with me though.
> 
> Beth and Pixie Puff


Great, so at almost 16 weeks I can go ahead and get her trimmed up? Thanks - This forum has been so helpful to us!!!  Robin


----------

